# Sick Pum...



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Well my second Pum seems to be sick. I am treating it with Byrtil, and Metronidazole. Just seems very laid back, not thin yet, and does eat. Same as the other one started out before I lost it. I'm going to tear the tank down, but man I liked that one. Hoping to keep this little one around we will see. Maybe I can get a fecal, if I can find one.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

If you put it in a big deli cup or a shoebox with unbleached towels for a day or two with some pothos cuttings you will be able to get a fecal really easy.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Yup just did that....


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

Kyle,
Sorry to hear about your pum. It really sux when they get sick. I just lost a few frogs about a week ago and I still get upset when I think about it. Good luck on nursing this guy back to 100%.

TonyT


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks, i'm trying, but lost the last one to what seems like the same thing. We will see...


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

I had a similar problem with a couple of the F.R pumilio that I got a month ago. Two eventually died and one became really thin and sickly. I had him in a normal size sweater box but decided to put him in something smaller so that the food would be closer together. The box that I switched him over to was a little less then half the size of a normal s. box. I too treated the frog with metronidazole for I think it was 14 days as well as some Ped. soaks every day. After the 14 days was up I continued with the ped. but instead of taking the frog out and soaking it I just got a small pipette and dripped the ped. on him. I did this once a day after I would spray down the box avoiding the frog with the spray so that it would be dry for when I put the ped on him. I stopped to once a day following someone’s advice on the board about less contact would cause the frog to become more comfortable.
As of now the frog has put on some weight, its still on the thin side but it’s going in the right direction. Right now I am only spraying down the box and applying the ped. once every other day. He seems to be coming out of his shell now and I notice him eating right off the bat as soon as I would drop the FF in the box; compared to before when I would wonder if the thing ate anything at all.
I hope this helps.
ADAM


----------

